# Family Fund



## scottishgal89

I have NO idea what to ask for funding for.

https://www.familyfund.org.uk/page.asp?section=0001000100010017&sectionTitle=Grant+items

The only thing I can think of are

We have to go to GOSH for tests at the start of next year but it would be nice to do that as a holiday. Take LO to the aquarium, etc.
Sensory/ Development toys
Annual ticket to an aquarium up here

Any other suggestions would be great. I don't feel like that would be using it as well as I could :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I got driving lessons and sensory toys. 

Not sure what disibilitys your LO has so cant be more of a help..sorry xx


----------



## scottishgal89

She has epilepsy and severe developmental delays


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think your 3 things sound fine hun. Enjoy xx


----------



## Lottie86

Annual aquarium ticket sounds like a fab idea :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scottishgal89

I changed the sensory toy option to treadmill :blush:
I already bought all the sensory things.
I don't have time to look after myself and am overweight. Would give me more energy for LO so def benefits her.
Prob wont get it anyway but it's worth a shot!


----------



## Emmea12uk

You can get tickets from other charities, and sensory toys can come from cerebra. Family fund is for essentials like driving lessons, washing machines, equipment you need as a result of thier disability.


----------



## scottishgal89

Yeah. I can drive. And my flat has a washing machine, etc. They're things I can hopefully apply for when I move into my own house


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi emma, I didnt know about toys from Cereba? x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Cerebra. There is a link - they are pretty good.

OP - they are very unlikely to give you a treadmill for your use because the things they do allow you almost always have to benefit the child directly. If you ask for a holiday or driving lessons they're unlikely to give you anything else so make sure you don't want anything MORE than the holiday.


----------



## helen1234

i didnt even know about this till last year, like everything i've always been the last to know.
she 16 next month.
but rosie has epilepsy and last yr i got her a new bed and wardrobes, and whole new lot of bedding, i do a load a day of her bedding,

i can apply in feb and thinking of getting her a tv for her room, as she has a small one in there, but she spends most the time in her room nowadays, because she doesnt socialise like other teens

obv your daughter is alot younger than mine, but they did suggest clothes to me and bedding


----------



## Marleysgirl

When Andrew was in NICU, FF helped with our travel costs to and from the hospital (I couldn't drive as my c/section wasn't healing properly).

We've just asked them for driving lessons for my OH, as he is now the stay-at-home Dad. Andrew has at least one hospital appointment per month, plus there are special sensory baby groups around the city that it would be good for him to attend.


----------

